# Jason Kidd rejoins Bucks, but is it too late to matter?



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Jason Kidd is talking about his hip resurfacing surgery when he grabs his cellphone and asks if you want to see photos.
> 
> "Have you had breakfast?" he says.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/jason-kidd-rejoins-bucks-but-is-it-too-late-to-matter-b99656406z1-366374721.html


----------

